# hypoglycemia in diabetes



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the ICD for hypoglycemia in diabetes


thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## niveditha (Oct 16, 2008)

*Diabetic Hypoglycemia*

Hi

ICD for Hypoglycemia in Diabetes is 250.80

Niveditha Antoniraj,CPC-A


----------



## Gemini18 (Mar 27, 2009)

niveditha said:


> Hi
> 
> ICD for Hypoglycemia in Diabetes is 250.80
> 
> Niveditha Antoniraj,CPC-A



Don't you need an additional code when using 250.80?


----------



## maklock (Apr 19, 2012)

What if the patient has DM and hypoglycemia but there is no "due to" mentioned? This is a discrepency we are having amongst our coders.


----------

